

Show HN: Filtering product images by color - iamflimflam1
http://beta.vollow.me

======
iamflimflam1
Author here - I wanted to learn react and had this colour filter idea kicking
around from about a year ago.

I really wanted to be able to filter by the full range of colours. Initially I
looked at making a histogram of the HSV values - but obviously that's a lot of
data.

So in the end I just took a histogram of the hue, sat and value and then in
the query multiply them together - this seems to give a pretty effective
result.

I've been doing a lot of angular recently, so it was good to have a go at
react and try out the flux architecture.

Happy to answer any questions on what I've made (assuming it stays up!)

------
tacone
It's very nice. I can definitely see it applied to some e-commerce someday.

------
jmcohen
plug for a friend's similar whimsical project:
[http://www.dayhue.com/](http://www.dayhue.com/)

